# Underwater photography



## zozo (4 May 2019)

The complete Archive of a Diver with a Camera.. 



 

Mitrula paludosa (An Aqautic Mushroom/fungi ) Bog Beacon




Persicaria amphibia




Willow Tree roots.




Many Many more of his pics here..

http://www.kolvoortonderwaterfoto.nl/en/home


----------



## zozo (14 Jun 2020)

Meanwhile, somewhere in Mexico, a Red-Eared Slider in a forest of Nymphaea ampla. 😍


----------



## castle (14 Jun 2020)

Unsure where I found this, but had this on a HDD for a while now - really like the image.


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jun 2020)

My favoutire is Chris Lukhaup aka The Shrimp King, has some great underwater videos:

https://www.facebook.com/chris.lukhaup

And the best invert photos!


----------



## DeepMetropolis (26 Dec 2020)

castle said:


> Unsure where I found this, but had this on a HDD for a while now - really like the image.


This is a picture of Amano.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (26 Dec 2020)

zozo said:


> Many Many more of his pics here..
> 
> De Onderwaterfotografie van Willem Kolvoort


Thanks for this one. Lots of Suriname pictures!


----------



## Nigel95 (26 Dec 2020)

Stunning pics


----------

